# Profit and Loss Statement



## applesvt

Good afternoon and Happy new year!

I am in the process of applying for some creidt, and am required to produce a Profit and Loss Statement since I am self employed. I am having a hard time finding a template that seems to fit with the rideshare business. Does anyone have a template or suggestion on where to find one? thanks!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

applesvt said:


> Good afternoon and Happy new year!
> 
> I am in the process of applying for some creidt, and am required to produce a Profit and Loss Statement since I am self employed. I am having a hard time finding a template that seems to fit with the rideshare business. Does anyone have a template or suggestion on where to find one? thanks!


I have never had to provide one, but am wondering if you could use the IRS Schedule C. It has the earnings and expenses that I assume you would show on a P&L statement. Or maybe you could follow that layout in making a form of your own.
I also found a free template here:
https://theworkathomewife.com/profit-loss-statement-self-employed/


----------



## UberTaxPro

applesvt said:


> Good afternoon and Happy new year!
> 
> I am in the process of applying for some creidt, and am required to produce a Profit and Loss Statement since I am self employed. I am having a hard time finding a template that seems to fit with the rideshare business. Does anyone have a template or suggestion on where to find one? thanks!


Quckbooks or quickbooks online can create P/L statements. Of course you'll have to enter in all your data first.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Any properly done P/L statement will look pretty bad for you.

The "expenses" you generate will wipe out massive amounts of your income. In top markets 1/3 of your revenue will be gone,

In bottom markets no smart banker will touch you with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

applesvt said:


> Good afternoon and Happy new year!
> 
> I am in the process of applying for some creidt, and am required to produce a Profit and Loss Statement since I am self employed. I am having a hard time finding a template that seems to fit with the rideshare business. Does anyone have a template or suggestion on where to find one? thanks!


Easy!

Profit $0
Loses $xx,xxx+

Uber on!


----------



## applesvt

thank you. I'm also concerned that the "loss" in this case mileage costs, will wipe out the earnings and I actually will have a loss, or close to it. Essentially what I am doing is trading life of my car to make a few bucks. so I'm paying to line ubers pockets. why do I do this...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

applesvt said:


> thank you. I'm also concerned that the "loss" in this case mileage costs, will wipe out the earnings and I actually will have a loss, or close to it. Essentially what I am doing is trading life of my car to make a few bucks. so I'm paying to line ubers pockets. why do I do this...


Very good question...

My advice is to do anything else. Literally anything...

A profit loss statement for credit is going to look awful with Uber unless you're in one of the top markets.


----------



## gofry

applesvt said:


> Good afternoon and Happy new year!
> 
> I am in the process of applying for some creidt, and am required to produce a Profit and Loss Statement since I am self employed. I am having a hard time finding a template that seems to fit with the rideshare business. Does anyone have a template or suggestion on where to find one? thanks!


Lots of free templates online for Excel, Word, etc. What type of credit are you looking at? You are likely not making enough to qualify for much and loans are a bad idea when you aren't making much money.


----------



## applesvt

its for housing.


----------



## gofry

applesvt said:


> its for housing.


You can't afford a house if you're driving for Uber...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

My advice is to stay in something cheaper.

I know a few people who bought into something while Uber was good and ended up completely screwed when Uber slashed rates.

One guy I know had to pick up sketchy room mates to make it work.


----------

